# hesitation....PLEASE HELP!



## dmauch (Jan 27, 2009)

ok so i have an 01 maxima se....20th ann. 5 speed. i've been having some problems the past 2 weeks. my car gets up to about 3800, 4000 rpms and either hesitates for a while, or just stay right at 4000 and feels like its red line-ing. its lost a huge amount of power. it idles fine and runs fine up to 3000 rpm. no check engine light came on or anything, but i hooked up a code reader anyway, it first came up with an ignition signal code....then later it came up that cylinder 5 was misfiring. so i thought yes this is the problem. i replaced the spark plug and coil but the problem is still occuring. i am no longer picking up a misfire on the code reader tho. i tried resetting the ecu but nothing is working. i dont know what else it could be. i did have an aftermarket short ram intake on it but i had it on for a while before this happened. i put the stock intake back on anyway and i figured if my MAF sensor was bad the check engine light would deff be on. if anyone could help me it would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Is your MAF plugged in?


----------



## dmauch (Jan 27, 2009)

yea...im gonna try unpluging it and pluging it back in just to make sure everything is tight


----------



## dmauch (Jan 27, 2009)

i was told it could be a ton of different things.....but im gonna see whats up with the MAF sensor and im also gonna put a new new fuel filter in.....thanks for your reply....any help/advice is great thank you


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

A bad MAF sensor WON'T ALWAYS throw a CEL or an SES light!
Anyways, it sounds like you have a bad MAF sensor...good luck!


----------



## dmauch (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks for your input man i appriciate it. i was totally stumped for like 3 weeks. but in case anyone was wondering the problem has been solved. a week after i put my stock intake back on the car randomly started running perfect again. so im not sure what was wrong but im not gonna try and screw around to find out lol. thanks again to anyone who helped.


----------

